
Norway Proves That Treating Prison Inmates as Human Beings Actually Works - sea6ear
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/norway-prison_us_578418b6e4b0e05f05232cb7
======
chrisbennet
Yeah, but how can we make money on that sort of thing while also satisfying
the haters who want to punish people even more than stopping crime?

~~~
EliRivers
That's the tricky bit. Our leaders are moral and intellectual cowards, and we
deserve it for choosing them.

